# Fletcher Convalescent Home. Cromer.



## Black Shuck (Jun 13, 2009)

O.k I realise this place has been done before but it really caught my Imangination. Its such a handsome old place. It was opened on the 25th of April 1893 in a very Gothic style, so imposing, and was run by rhe Governers of the Norfolk and Norwich Hospital, obviously for the patients to benefit from the taking of sea air!. Though to be of great benefit to Patients in the late 19th century. There have been numerous bulding applications for this place, yet not one has been implemented. Meanwhile the place suffers silently...


----------



## wagg20 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Old Fletch*

Hi Keith
You managed to find it then.
Ironic that because I visited this place only yesterday with a mate of mine, Steve Denby who is still into traditional black and white printing - lucky 4 him!
Did you venture on your own or did you take the wife?
Did you see the bath upstairs in the room with the leaky roof?
Shame its getting more and more trashed everytime I visit the place
Brian


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 13, 2009)

wagg20 said:


> Hi Keith
> You managed to find it then.
> Ironic that because I visited this place only yesterday with a mate of mine, Steve Denby who is still into traditional black and white printing - lucky 4 him!
> Did you venture on your own or did you take the wife?
> ...



I did not get all that far to be honest although I wanted to. Time was against me as I also went to the Gun Battery at Mundesely. I never realised how big the place was. I might have to go back and have another gander on the top floor and the other wings. You up for a visit?


----------



## Dab (Jun 13, 2009)

Is that a little mortuary in pic5/6?


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 13, 2009)

Dab said:


> Is that a little mortuary in pic5/6?



It does look like a Mortuary Dab. You should know!, you have been there!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 13, 2009)

Such a shame it's been so trashed as it's a lovely looking building. Some very nice architectural details there, too. 
Love that door! 
Cheers, Shucky.


----------



## Dab (Jun 13, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> It does look like a Mortuary Dab. You should know!, you have been there!



Yeh I missed that though! It's why I asked.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 13, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Such a shame it's been so trashed as it's a lovely looking building. Some very nice architectural details there, too.
> Love that door!
> Cheers, Shucky.



Yeah it was pretty grotty inside although its such a beautiful building Foxy. It makes No 10 in the most important English Victorian Building List.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 13, 2009)

Dab said:


> Yeh I missed that though! It's why I asked.



If you go through the Archway its at the back on the right.


----------



## Labb (Jun 13, 2009)

Great pictures. Have you got a new camera ? The quality of these pictures are a lot better than before. Keep up the good work !


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 14, 2009)

Labb said:


> Great pictures. Have you got a new camera ? The quality of these pictures are a lot better than before. Keep up the good work !


No I have still got my Fuji Labb.


----------

